# new tool for ice



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just made a new tool that eliminates my tube in big jobs...I was told not to post it:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Me, too, Ice. Mine's based on how 4D printed objects can move water: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/Objects-That-Change-Shape-On-Their-Own-180951449/

1st one to the patent office wins.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Me, too, Ice. Mine's based on how 4D printed objects can move water: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/Objects-That-Change-Shape-On-Their-Own-180951449/
> 
> 1st one to the patent office wins.


you can have this one just me .....I have more:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> you can have this one just me .....I have more:thumbsup:


j/k, Ice. It's yours. And if you ever do decide to show it, look forward to seeing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys are such teasers!  Show us!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You guys are such teasers!  Show us!!


You've been through the drill with Rick Hardman over his material delivery systems, Tim. You know how it works. 

My own systems came up the other day with someone in the manufacturing field, so maybe something more could be happening with getting them out there. We'll see. Then I'll be able to show.

But what I was teasing Ice with was something that I think could be a viable power assist attachment for regular mud boxes. No 4D printing needed for that one, like my 4D link suggested . I've got to get some parts to see just how well it could deliver.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I may not be your first customer, but close. I'll buy just about anything if I think it will help me do a better job or make it a tiny bit easier. So keep me in mind! :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't do "a tiny bit easier" with things I spend a decent amount of time working on, Tim. Then I do 'game change easier'.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm OK with tiny bit easier. I REALLY like game changer!! Good for you!! Hope it hits the market soon so we can reap the benefits.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I gave my new mud gun a test today....works %$#$ cool


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I want a new mud gun!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I want a new mud gun!


working on some gun tips with a ball on the end and then I can run my mudset beed:thumbup: next week it will be good to go


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I'm OK with tiny bit easier. I REALLY like game changer!! Good for you!! Hope it hits the market soon so we can reap the benefits.


I'm okay with a tiny bit easier, as well. I'll take it, when it's available. As long as it doesn't cost me a lot to get a little.

But (real) game changers......I really like as well. Enough that I've been reserving some domain names in the 'game change' direction for creating some platforms regarding it. My next career.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I may not be your first customer, but close. I'll buy just about anything if I think it will help me do a better job or make it a tiny bit easier. So keep me in mind! :yes:


Btw, Tim, I was going to mention that as soon as I can start releasing what I think is 'game change worthy', you'll be in the 1st group I'll contact.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I may not be your first customer, but close. I'll buy just about anything if I think it will help me do a better job or make it a tiny bit easier. So keep me in mind! :yes:


I'm second Tim!!:thumbsup:
Can't help myself buying stuff!:blink:
So Justme keep me informed thanx!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

be carefull ice, they steal your ideas !! 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ource=Act-On+Software&utm_term=Washmaster+Img


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Pytlik said:


> be carefull ice, they steal your ideas !!
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ource=Act-On+Software&utm_term=Washmaster+Img


$3000
F*ck that for a fancy sink!!!!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Not only a fancy sink but it also separates the mud if you use their crap. Also who is going to reuse the mud? And if that's the case I'm going to collect the sanding dust and mix it all up again and reuse that lol


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Not only a fancy sink but it also separates the mud if you use their crap. Also who is going to reuse the mud? And if that's the case I'm going to collect the sanding dust and mix it all up again and reuse that lol


You mean you don't use your sanding dust now?!?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You mean you don't use your sanding dust now?!?


it don't mix that great....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just add white glue. :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Pytlik said:


> be carefull ice, they steal your ideas !!
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ource=Act-On+Software&utm_term=Washmaster+Img


I made a new sink 3 weeks ago ....this one makes #4 and all of the other ones are not in use anymore. well one sits outback in the yard with a hose in it:thumbup: but my new one I have not taken a photo of it. I can adjust it up and down and put it in my little red sports car trunk if I want too:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you have a picture of your number three? Or two? Or one? I missed those pictures if you do.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Do you have a picture of your number three? Or two? Or one? I missed those pictures if you do.


http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=4158


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Do you have a picture of your number three? Or two? Or one? I missed those pictures if you do.


You don't want to see ice's #2 he is a big guy and I'm going with the #2 is going to be big lmao jk ice


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I'm second Tim!!:thumbsup:
> Can't help myself buying stuff!:blink:
> So Justme keep me informed thanx!:thumbsup:


Will do, Van.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Pytlik said:


> be carefull ice, they steal your ideas !!
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ource=Act-On+Software&utm_term=Washmaster+Img


I've pretty much come to think that what would serve me best would be an agitator that I could drop into the pails of water I use on jobsites, and let the agitator circulate the water to help clean the tools I put in the pails. Whatever mud might be left on the tools, I could finish cleaning by hand.

Keep it cheap enough and easy enough to take in and out of jobsites - something that integrates itself well with how I already do the work and want to do it - and I'd be interested.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

What if you stuck a airpump to a bubble wand like they do in hydroponics that would agitate the water


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Corey The Taper said:


> What if you stuck a airpump to a bubble wand like they do in hydroponics that would agitate the water


Interesting thought, Corey. Whatever might best work, might best integrate itself.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've pretty much come to think that what would serve me best would be an agitator that I could drop into the pails of water I use on jobsites, and let the agitator circulate the water to help clean the tools I put in the pails. Whatever mud might be left on the tools, I could finish cleaning by hand.
> 
> Keep it cheap enough and easy enough to take in and out of jobsites - something that integrates itself well with how I already do the work and want to do it - and I'd be interested.


if I posted my new sink you would like it...and I use a pool bucket for my box tools and take them to job to job ...the mud buckets cant hold a 10'' 8'' fat boy and a spotter with a led ....and a mud bucket don't hold my5'' 8'' 10'' 12 '' 14'' knifes and my pan and hawk because the bucket is round but my new sink can. its like a tool box water holder all in one...I like to keep it clean and don't scrap hard mud off my tools and make a mess.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> if I posted my new sink you would like it...and I use a pool bucket for my box tools and take them to job to job ...the mud buckets cant hold a 10'' 8'' fat boy and a spotter with a led ....and a mud bucket don't hold my5'' 8'' 10'' 12 '' 14'' knifes and my pan and hawk because the bucket is round but my new sink can. its like a tool box water holder all in one...I like to keep it clean and don't scrap hard mud off my tools and make a mess.


I'm thinking something like a 5' long, 6" ID plastic tube, sealed at one end so I can drop in my bazooka and handles to wash, using water agitation - Corey's idea could work especially well for the tube - might also work for me. I like the idea of being able to walk away and let something else do the cleaning, while I'm doing something else.

Could also use the plastic tube after to protect and carry bazooka and handles. Having things do double, triple duty where possible/feasible is also something I like.


----------

